# Is this driftwood safe for my aquarium?



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

I visited Vandemeer's Garden and Landscaping store here in Whitby and found a really nice driftwood for sale. Its large, and looked good, for its price (paid $25). The sales person didnt know what type of wood it was, but she guessed it might be cedar. I did some research about cedar and found out that it gets sticky when wet and apparently this is poisonous for the fish. I soaked the driftwood to test this but the wood remained smooth. No stickiness. The problem is some parts became soft to the point where I can peel pieces off the wood. The store sold aquatic plants, freshwater fish, ponds, and koi so I figured this driftwood should be safe for my aquarium. 

I also bought river rocks for 6$ a bag (about 80 to 100 pounds). Does anybody have any suggestion on how i could test these rocks?

I will add pictures later when I figure out how to shrink the file size


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The river stones should be just fine. To test them get some vinegar and pour it on the clean dry stone, if it fizzes it isn't safe. 

Any way you could get a picture of the wood? I'd soak it in salted/boiling water for a week or two, dry it in the sun whatever salt doesn't kill the UV rays will and then resoak it. Its overkill, but I prefer to be safe then sorry.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Cedar leeches sap when green. If it is completely dry it should not leech any sap. I have used cedar roots from dead trees from my back yard with no problems. The wood is soft my plecos love it.
River rocks should be safe in your aquarium. Best to test it as has been suggested.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Vinegar isn't a sure fire test for everything. I need to double check but I believe you can use muriatic acid from your local hardware store as an effective solution for testing for aquarium acceptability. Also uses the name hydrochloric acid.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Heres are some pics

i feel like if I pick at it enough I can hollow out the wood. When it's wet I can dig my finger nail on the wood and leave a mark on it. 

If anyone would like some stones for their their aquarium (>50lbs). I'll sell you what I have left for $3.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

heres the stones I bought from the same store. Awesome deal.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those stones look like they have a fair bit of lime content but it might be dispersed enough that it wouldn't react with vinegar. THey look like they might affect hardness.

The wood doesn't LOOK suspect.

Put it in HOT HOT water for awhile, take it out, gauge a piece, and smell it. If it doesn't smell at all, it should be ok.

I'd still be a little suspect if it felt really soft or anything..... 

Not seeing it in person I cant say for sure.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I do wanna add though that I personally would not use that piece of wood nor would I use those almost definitely water hardnening rocks in my SA tank with my acara and gouramis


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea I'm gonna err on the side of caution with the driftwood. Will freezing it help? I might just let it sit outside for winter and put it in my tank next year when I renovate. I'll bring it next time I see you Pablo.

I poured vinegar on the stones and listened closely but heard nothing. I placed a bunch of them in the tank and tested the Ph the next day. So far, its still the same at 7.2 - 7.4 Will test for GH and KH later on tonight.

Oh by the way I found a used ehiem doser and feeder both for 60$ on PN.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

PalermoPenano said:


> Yea I'm gonna err on the side of caution with the driftwood. Will freezing it help? I might just let it sit outside for winter and put it in my tank next year when I renovate. I'll bring it next time I see you Pablo.
> 
> I poured vinegar on the stones and listened closely but heard nothing. I placed a bunch of them in the tank and tested the Ph the next day. So far, its still the same at 7.2 - 7.4 Will test for GH and KH later on tonight.
> 
> Oh by the way I found a used ehiem doser and feeder both for 60$ on PN.


cool what are you going to use the doser for though? You can't feed plants really in that tank and get any benefit with no co2. The feeders are good once you get the size of the door opening and everything setup to your liking.

Freezing the wood will not help. Baking it probably would though, like for a really really long time. Obviously you want to check on it periodically and make sure to use a temperature that is not very high. I'd say the lowest setting on the oven and still be careful. They usually kiln the wood you buy @ pet shops as part of the process to prepare it.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you can get your hands on some sulphuric hydrochloric or similar strength acid you can test the rocks for sure. I have similar rocks and I know theyre limestone for sure. 

In the end its really not a BIG deal though. If you like them so much that you just have to use them its still better than the lava rock for the corys. It wont likely push your pH very high. I'd still use granite or sandstone in your case. same price relatively.


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Pablo said:


> cool what are you going to use the doser for though? You can't feed plants really in that tank and get any benefit with no co2. The feeders are good once you get the size of the door opening and everything setup to your liking.
> 
> Freezing the wood will not help. Baking it probably would though, like for a really really long time. Obviously you want to check on it periodically and make sure to use a temperature that is not very high. I'd say the lowest setting on the oven and still be careful. They usually kiln the wood you buy @ pet shops as part of the process to prepare it.


I'm dosing flourish excel. Yea baking it would be out of the question, its too large for my oven. I'll probably end up dipping it in potassium permanganate for an hour or so. Please tell me if thats a bad idea.

I'm thinking of buying acouple more acaras, 14 more black skirts and a couple bushynose in addition to the fishes i currently have for my final set up. Is that too many for a 70g? I'll probably buy another aquaclear 70 as well.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Id limit to 15 blackskirts if you want other fish in there too.. But its up to you. I dont see the PP doing much in that short a time. I dont know what else you can do with the log at this point Id have to see it.

Bushynose are a good idea. Don't overdo it though a male and female are enough for that tank plenty.

Good idea to get 2 or 3 more acaras then when you get a pair for sure you can remove and trade away the other two so youd have something like

4 gouramis
2 acaras
X corys
15 blackskirts
2 bushynose plecos

That's a really good happy stock list IMO.


As per fluorish excel, my personal opinion is that its pretty much worthless but your mileage may vary.... though I've used it in like 10 tanks with different people too and honestly it doesn't do much... Certainly not worth the cost-

and if you only have a couple of java ferns and anubias or crypts and you dont overdo it you're cool. Just keep up the water changes and above anything keep the leaves clean by rubbing gently from time to time


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Id limit to 15 blackskirts if you want other fish in there too.. But its up to you. I dont see the PP doing much in that short a time. I dont know what else you can do with the log at this point Id have to see it.
> 
> Bushynose are a good idea. Don't overdo it though a male and female are enough for that tank plenty.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I bought the 500ml bottle so if I dont see any perceived benefit after a couple of weeks or so, I'll stop using it. The acara is starting to get hostile (his tiger stripes start to show during feeding time) towards the other fishes except the cories (he gently pushes them away if they're on his territory). Any news on the guy thats selling the acaras?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

PalermoPenano said:


> Sounds good, I bought the 500ml bottle so if I dont see any perceived benefit after a couple of weeks or so, I'll stop using it. The acara is starting to get hostile (his tiger stripes start to show during feeding time) towards the other fishes except the cories (he gently pushes them away if they're on his territory). Any news on the guy thats selling the acaras?


Yup. He sold em.

Tricky fish to get a hold of. DId you ask if Petcetera has anymore?


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

The only other issue you may have with the wood if it is cedar, is that cedar will riot in your tank over time. The best driftwoods for a tank is hard woods, like maple, oak, beech, and I think birch is realated to the hardwoods... but they don't riot in the tanks and don't leech out resin into your tank.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I know about the resin issue with conifers, but Cedar is naturally rot resistant no? Aha, perhaps it's due to the resins. That's why people use it for decks & such. All wood is going to rot eventually. It's too bad because I've seen some pretty gnarly cedar roots around the cottage.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya i know what you mean, I have 2 pieces I would love to put in, but they are more soft wood and the water seems to break them down quicker. hard wood just is better overall for aquariums. Though I am tempted to try my pieces out in a tank and see what happens.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I would only use malaysian mopani or american driftwood sold at aquarium stores, understanding that the three react differently in terms of tanins released, propensity for fungus, and breakdown rate.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I understand people also use Manzanita wood that has had the bark sandblasted off. This is the stuff pet shops sell for bird perches I think. It might be a good alternative to try if one wanted branchy looking stuff.

Manzanita: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manzanita


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup that stuffs totally cool. I wanted some but Im cheap


----------

